# Paph. Maud- Bizarre Timing for New Growth and Killer Root?



## J.Green17 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello ST Community!

Background- My paph bloomed in the summer and new growth came in shortly after the bloom faded- now in late winter/early early spring I have a new growth coming from the new growth (pictures below) I thought the timing was quite odd and was wondering if anyone else has experienced this/is this normal? Or perhaps this could be due to confusing or poor culture? My paths are kept in an "orchidarium" approx 650fc of constant light for 14 hours a day. Temp- around 75 day 70 night. and approx 70RH, with a computer fan constantly running. 

Also the first new growth has a new root that seems like it is going to start burrowing into the old growth (picture below [Ariel view]) Should this be a concern or should I just let nature do as it does?

Any feedback/comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## masaccio (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice set-up. I'm not wild about the media mix - it seems overly complicated, but okay. I'd dispense with the expanded clay globules. As an alternate, given your RH and depending on your watering practices, I'd go with a coarser, simpler medium (bark, perlite, charcoal). No worries about the new growth. It's not uncommon for new growths to go through the sheathing leaves of the parent. I'd keep an eye on the foliage color. 14 hours constant light every day seems luxuriously bright for paphs. The fan + the RH seems a good balance though. The point isn't to get the fastest growth but to get balanced growth.


----------



## J.Green17 (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks! I will tinker with the light levels! The potting mix I got from RePotMe is their Paphiopedilum mix. In the future I will definitely do my own research regarding making my own media blend.

Thanks for the great insight/info!


----------



## masaccio (Mar 2, 2021)

It's a pretty mix for sure. I didn't notice this before, but it appears that you planted the paph on one side of the pot. Is that the case?


----------



## J.Green17 (Mar 3, 2021)

I did, honestly when I repotted it, it was just how the roots fit. Fortunately the new growth popped up on the side with he most space! What do you make of the new root growing towards the old growth? Do you think that it might try burrowing through it?


----------

